# Tactical/Wildnerness Medic



## firstdue52 (Jul 31, 2011)

Any advice on starting to get the ball rolling on becoming a tactical or wilderness medic in the future.  I know I have plenty of time until I am even close considering a have a few months until I take my nat. reg.  Any advice?


----------



## guttruck (Jul 31, 2011)

Contact your local LEO's for the tactical side of things. If its anything like around here they will jump at the chance to get a medic on with them. Shoot all im waiting for is for my EMT-B classes to finish so I can start training with the county SWAT team.


----------



## AK_SAR (Aug 1, 2011)

Most "wilderness medic" positions tend to be either additional (part time, as needed) duties for someone with another job, like a park ranger, or else volunteer (unpaid) positions with a Search and Rescue group.  From what I have seen, there are very few (if any) people paid to be a full time wilderness medic.  

There are, however, paid positions with many ski patrols. Some EMS agencies in rural areas respond to calls off the road network.  For example, in my part of the world, the Girdwood FD responds to calls in the adjacent backcountry.  However, that only amounts to a small portion of their calls, most are on the highway.  Also, as far as I know Girdwood has only one paid medic position (assistant chief for EMS), the rest are volunteer.

I can't speak to the tactical side of things.


----------



## AK_SAR (Aug 1, 2011)

I forgot to mention, there are positions with military rescue groups.  For example, I believe Coast Guard rescue swimmers are trained to EMT-B.  But again, medical is only a small part of what they do and train for.


----------

